# Android Developer Account - "Invalid Credit card" while signing up



## xeus (May 16, 2013)

Using this site :- 
*play.google.com/apps/publish/v2/signup/?pli=1 

While trying to setup a android developer account, The error "Invalid 
credit card kept coming up. 

I tried to use two different VISA debit cards, but was still unable to get 
past that error. 
After quadruple checking the card , confirming with the bank the 
information I entered was 100% correct. 

The Debit card was at that time, as it is now, completely functional.also 
it doesn't really give an option between debit or credit card. it says 
invalids credit card when I'm using a debit card. 

I wanted to create an account to publish a few apps, but cannot do so. 

Pls help. 

(I am all too willing to setup an account on some other money transferring 
websites, if I can then transfer funds from there to google 
wallet.(assuming that such a transaction is possible, please let me know 
the websites supported.. 
I've heard that some bank account and debit cards are not supported, Since 
for me It wont be possible to obtain a credit card soon, I would like to 
know which debit card/ Banks are supported to make the registration payment 
for developer account(i.e. 25$) .) 
(P.S. Im indian and would prefer the bank to be available in the 
country.,i.e. India) 


Does Google wallet accept -
ICICI platinum credit cards ? (Pre paid credit cards !?)
Entropay virtual credit cards ?
ANY ...ANY ! debit cards ?

ANY other methods than credit cards that works ?
I'm 18 years old and hence unable to obtain a normal credit card...I'm looking for any other way to make the transaction.

Thank you 
Xeus.


----------



## xeus (May 22, 2013)

Nobody has an answer ?

Come on people !


----------



## pratyush997 (May 22, 2013)

Stick to this thread


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

send them an email. they are the best people who can help youu

Shiva


----------



## Neuron (May 23, 2013)

Indian debit cards don't seem to work on google play. I couldn't register using my debit card. Ask someone who has a credit card to create an account for you. That's what i did.


----------



## xeus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Android Developer Account - &quot;Invalid Credit card&quot; while signing up*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> send them an email. they are the best people who can help youu
> 
> Shiva



I conversed with the support team for well over a month, they simply kept referring me to different teams....wallet support to google play support to merchant to checkout....wtf !?

I still am talking with them by email almost daily, the problem seems to be with indian debit cards....but some of them do work...



Neuron said:


> Indian debit cards don't seem to work on google play. I couldn't register using my debit card. Ask someone who has a credit card to create an account for you. That's what i did.




But wouldn't it be rather awkward ...I ask them for online payment...and then pay them in cash..
Then when I start making money, it's going in their account..
I see a lot of awkward money situations.

I need it to be my account, but one that works without conventional normal credit card.
I'm 18 years old so I can't get a normal CC myself.

I can get a prepaid one , like ICICI platinum credit card.
Or any online services like entropay.

But do they work ?
Guaranteed ?

That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2013)

> Then when I start making money, it's going in their account..


& how is that.i hope you know that a credit card is not linked to any bank account.

btw you can get a normal CC if you have the money to open a fixed deposit account for which any bank can issue a normal CC or you can get an add-on card by asking someone who already has a CC who can then ask his bank to issue an add-on card on a guarantee of his own CC.


----------



## xeus (May 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> & how is that.i hope you know that a credit card is not linked to any bank account.
> 
> btw you can get a normal CC if you have the money to open a fixed deposit account for which any bank can issue a normal CC or you can get an add-on card by asking someone who already has a CC who can then ask his bank to issue an add-on card on a guarantee of his own CC.




Ohhh, wow...I'll surely be looking into that !
I just hope my close by banks have this service..
Thanks !


As for How I'll make money...
I have like a dozen apps lying around , for android. I've been doing this a long enough to know what'll bring in the buck...even if a little I dont care. I just don't want it to end up in relative's account or something...too awkward ...
(I know programming....almost everything there is to know ...) 


If anyone has tried any other method ...Pls pour in !! I need as many shots as possible to make sure that at least one hits.


----------



## Neuron (May 23, 2013)

There are 2 ways to make money from your apps. Using ads or selling your app for money by setting up a merchant account. Either way, the payment will be made to your bank account. Credit card has nothing to do with it.


----------



## xeus (May 24, 2013)

Neuron said:


> There are 2 ways to make money from your apps. Using ads or selling your app for money by setting up a merchant account. Either way, the payment will be made to your bank account. Credit card has nothing to do with it.




Okay einstein, 
This was not the topic of dicussion.
I can't setup the freaking account....and for that I DO NEED CC.


----------



## Neuron (May 24, 2013)

xeus said:


> Okay einstein,
> This was not the topic of dicussion.
> I can't setup the freaking account....and for that I DO NEED CC.



I was simply making the point that your hard earned money will not go to someone else if you use their credit card to create the account my good sir.


----------



## xeus (May 25, 2013)

Neuron said:


> I was simply making the point that your hard earned money will not go to someone else if you use their credit card to create the account my good sir.




Ohhkay,
I didn't mean to be rude, I've been trying to do this since April and I still don't have it .. 
:/


----------



## goyalaakash (Mar 25, 2014)

Entropay works perfectly.


----------

